# Elderflower Champagne - Alcoholic or not?



## dgregory (Jun 20, 2008)

Elderflower champagne​ 
Its time to make the most of the last elderflowers here in the UK but where i always thought the recipe for elderflower champagne resulted in a non-alcoholic volatie drink I have seen recently on Hugh Fearly Twittering's River Cottage Spring that his method brews to around 4%. I don't want my guests to be affected if they enjoy a glass or two.

Who has a method and recipe to guarantee non-alcoholic elderflower champers?


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 20, 2008)

*I don't think that you can guarantee no alcohol if*

there is fermentation.  Sugar and yeast and fermentation mean alcohol to me.  My Grandmother made ginger ale and I am sure that there was a small alcohol content to it.  Never seemed to hurt me though.  I just really liked it.


----------

